

TripAdvisor IPO - sanj
http://cdixon.org/2011/12/21/the-tripadvisor-ipo/

======
ojbyrne
The complete lack of coverage in the tech press (techcrunch, et al) certainly
demonstrates their west coast myopia.

------
sanj
I work at TripAdvisor and we continue to work hard to hire and delight
engineers. Drop me a line if you want to join us.

~~~
shafqat
FYI - your email address in not (visible) in your profile.

~~~
sanj
It is just [my-HN-handle]@tripadvisor.com.

------
iradik
Here's a news article:
[http://news.businessweek.com/article.asp?documentKey=1376-LV...](http://news.businessweek.com/article.asp?documentKey=1376-LVT6RB0D9L3501-6117S9NBKJ8VSS35N8P76LMKQQ)

EXPE 27.89 +1.04 3.87% TRIP 27.67 -2.58 -8.53%

------
firefoxman1
Is there a reason for all of the web company IPO's lately? Is it a decrease in
regulation perhaps?

~~~
ojbyrne
This is a spinoff from EXPE, so it can't easily be compared to other recent
IPOs that are more greenfield development-ish. So if there is a trend, I
wouldn't use this as a data point.

TRIP is 11 years old.

------
sajid
The golden age of SEO is over but the good news is we're now living in the
golden age of social media distribution. The success of Zynga and Groupon
demonstrates that this is an even more potent engine for growth.

~~~
sanj
And this would be why TripAdvisor has been working on a rich, meaningful and
useful social integration. We have been a launch partner on most of Facebook's
successive new initiatives.

Full disclosure: I led that engineering team!

